# Do C. Pictipenis all hatch at once?



## Mike (May 26, 2006)

I just had one C.pictipenis nymph hatch today... just one though? is there gonna be more later on?


----------



## julian camilo (May 26, 2006)

whats your humidity like? if its high enough, then thats probably all youre getting, i dont think this species hatches out periodicaly or in groups or batches or anything, i think its all at once. try raising the humidity, maybe it'll incite/help the rest to hatch. i could very easily be wrong as ive never kept this species (i have kept other creobroter though), i just dont think off the top of my head that its a species which hatches out over time, i think its pretty much all at once. im sure someone else here has kept them and can tell you for sure, but as far as i know, they dont.


----------



## Mike (May 26, 2006)

well its at about right under 70% maybe? but i didnt spray it for 2 days and then i saw a nymph? lol so iunno?


----------



## julian camilo (May 26, 2006)

mmmmh 70% humidity should be enough. im sorry i cant help other than suggest spraying the container and hope for the best, sorry, hopefully someone else can suggest something else.


----------



## Mike (May 27, 2006)

anybody else have this species before? Do you guys think this is gonna be the only one? lols


----------



## Mike (May 29, 2006)

????


----------

